# Does medication really work?



## phillipmurphy (Jul 29, 2011)

So I will end up taking medication for my anxiety, but i've never taken any SSRIs or any other form of anxiety medication. If I take what im prescribed, does that mean I wont have social anxiety as long as I take it? Or does it make the anxiety not as prominent? From what I understand, it doeant erase the anxiety inducing thoughts. I was also told that when you take the medication, tje things that normally make you happy throughout tje day make you less happy but you altogetjer feel better during the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

All I can say is my medication works, dunno about yours tho.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

It works with me, I take paxil 45mg
I feel happy all the time and my anxiety is like 1% it was before, yes, sometimes I get a little nervous, but it's less than even "normal" people suffer.
I mean, if I'm going to talk in public I feel some butterflies in my stomach(sometimes, sometimes I'm in such a good mood even public speaking looks ridiculously easy), but I can face it and do it perfectly without staggering or sweating.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

ssri's numb both the bad and the good thoughts. adderall works amazingly for like a month until you develop tolerance. but basically the meds just screwed me up. i wouldnt recomend taking any of these brain altering drugs unless life depends on it if you go by my experience. i got a bit more than i bargaind for when trying these meds and kinda got screwed over.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cuauhtemoc said:


> It works with me, I take paxil 45mg
> I feel happy all the time and my anxiety is like 1% it was before, yes, sometimes I get a little nervous, but it's less than even "normal" people suffer.
> I mean, if I'm going to talk in public I feel some butterflies in my stomach(sometimes, sometimes I'm in such a good mood even public speaking looks ridiculously easy), but I can face it and do it perfectly without staggering or sweating.


45 mg ?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

How long did it take to kick in ?


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Different meds affect people in different ways. Some meds will work for you and some won't. For example, Lexapro, an SSRI, has helped me a lot but it doesn't do anything for others. I would speak a psychiatrist and tell them your worries about taking medication and see what they say.


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

Once you find the right meds, you will be thankful for the billions spent on research and development by some very hard-working people.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

The right medication will improve the quality of your life.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

phillipmurphy said:


> So I will end up taking medication for my anxiety, but i've never taken any SSRIs or any other form of anxiety medication. If I take what im prescribed, does that mean I wont have social anxiety as long as I take it? Or does it make the anxiety not as prominent? From what I understand, it doeant erase the anxiety inducing thoughts. I was also told that when you take the medication, tje things that normally make you happy throughout tje day make you less happy but you altogetjer feel better during the day.


it works for many people but not all people. my dr who is considered one of the best in the state has said the medicaition is good to get me to a point where i can start therapy and therapy will help me get the confidence and tools i need to cope with my problems and not need medication anymore but until you are feeling good its hard to take therapy seriously. i think this makes sense because in the long term theres no drug that can actually substitute for confidence which comes from experience...just getting the ball rolling is the hardest part


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

It obviously helps people. Otherwise they wouldn't pop the pills. Some need them as a jumpstart to getting back to a normal life. Some need to take meds. their whole life and some never have took meds that could help them. Its a combination of getting opinions from people, reading up on the meds and also following your own intuition. It can be difficult because many times you have to play around with different meds/classifications and that is largely effected by your pdoc's competency. You can always start and if it's not right for you than simply stop. You usually have to give certain meds 4-6 weeks to properly judge it's effectiveness and tolerability. The side effects you will usually notice much quicker and sometimes they can be a real issue. 
Just read up and proceed carefully and you should be fine. Remember there are some meds that can cause physiological tolerance within a few weeks ie. benzos.


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Didn' work for me*

This question comes up again and I have to tell that it didn't work for me. It made me for maniac, more depressed and lethargic. It ruined my grades in college. I hope it works for you though.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

blakeyz said:


> How long did it take to kick in ?


I started with 10mg I think and it kicked like 2 hours after taking it.
But the first weeks I was very euphoric, after some time it just makes me feel relaxed and happy.
It was really strong, that's why I don't understand how people seem to hate it so much around here.
I know, different people, different bodies, but I'm sure it will help a lot of people.
What I really think is people don't like the effects, I love it all, I love the delayed orgasm, the blocking of emotions, the euphoria it caused in the beginning...
It makes you really different, I became kind of a dic k after it, you know, I laugh at people, make fun of people and all that, but I'm having fun and that's what matters. I didn't become evil or anything, it's all fun and games.
I also got friends, girlfriend, job and a lot of things.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cuauhtemoc said:


> What I really think is people don't like the effects, I love it all, I love the delayed orgasm,
> .


How delayed may I ask?


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

It's pretty relative, let's say when I was masturbating I came in 10 minutes, now I take 20-30 minutes, I mean, not full speed, but while I'm watching some video or something.
In sex, I can ejaculate fast if I go on thrusting, but it normally takes 1 hour, with kisses, oral, and foreplay...not bad


----------



## Dpbthgt (Jul 14, 2011)

I was reading your first post Cuauhtemoc and I was thinking I wonder if Paxil gave him Anorgasmia because your review was glowing and then the topic got brought up. It's the only thing I hate about Paxil. It's not just the amount of time it takes but it feels different in someway. Not worse but just different like I don't have as much control and my brain has to work really hard to make it happen. If it changes my life its worth it but I really don't want to have to make that choice. I'm struggling to decide. Hopefully I'm not derailing this thread too bad. Sorry guys.


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

You need to focus more to get to the orgasm, but I find them to be stronger, not because of paxil per se but because of all the energy I invested on it you know, after doing it for 1 hour and the focusing all of your body to orgasm it feels a lot better than touching your dick for five minutes.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Answer to OP. Yes. Categorically.


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

To the OP. No it really doesnt work. Sometimes they give you quick fixes on what life should feel like however side effects, increased tolerance, and dependence all slowly become issues sometimes adding 3-4 more problems on our already difficult lives


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah especially the good ones.........*Schedule II = The goodies.* (Stimulants and opiates :boogie)

Schedule IV is fun to. (Benzos and fun sleep hypnotics. :teeth)

non controlled substances BLEH. all the good stuff the goverment wants to control. But seroquel aka diabetes in a pill NO THATS SAFE.....But Xanax and Adderall No thats so bad for you because it actually feels good..........If the goverment controls the pill u know its good stuff haha.:yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

When the right regimen was found, the medication I used to take worked but it doesn't erase your anxiety. You still have to deal with it. For me it mellowed me out more...I had less of a physical component to my anxiety but I still had thoughts to alter. And of course there are side effects to be aware of.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

anti depressants are a hit and miss
benzo's will work for anxiety but use them when needed max 4 times a week, preferably 2-3 times a week and only for a few weeks. worked for me


----------



## Ohio Fatso (Mar 17, 2008)

Xanax is the only thing I've ever taken that's worth a damn. I'm back on it now and even though I still believe life is terrible, at least I'm not a nervous wreck right now. Couldn't care less about how nitpicky the boss is or if he wants to make an example out of me in front of ten people. So I suck at work and at life. Big deal. Nothing to freak out about now. 

They've got me on something else that I don't think is even doing anything: Risperidone or something. The Xanax is doing all the work. 

I will never take another SSRI. No way, no how. Took four different ones through the years and they all were horrible. Bad headaches, bad stomach aches and might as well have been castrated. Bad bad bad. No way. I don't know how they make any money off of those. They suck. They should sell you a box of Ex Lax with SSRI's because you're gonna need it. HORRIFIC


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

michael10364 said:


> ssri's numb both the bad and the good thoughts. adderall works amazingly for like a month until you develop tolerance. but basically the meds just screwed me up. i wouldnt recomend taking any of these brain altering drugs unless life depends on it if you go by my experience. i got a bit more than i bargaind for when trying these meds and kinda got screwed over.


I couldn't agree with you more; these meds screwed me over during my school work. Those therapist keep pushing for meds; I would them to take it and see how they feel. I say "hell no" to meds.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Medication only masks the problem to a point but never really cures it. Medication is not a cure, its a problem cover up. Social phobia is better cures by therapy. I stopped taking medication close to 4 years ago.
Steve


----------



## Isolta (Aug 5, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> Medication only masks the problem to a point but never really cures it. Medication is not a cure, its a problem cover up. Social phobia is better cures by therapy. I stopped taking medication close to 4 years ago.
> Steve


I absolutely agree. Medications are hit or miss and cannot be solely relied upon. When you put all of your faith into a pill to cure you and it doesn't work, you can start losing hope that anything is going to help with your anxiety or depression. Meds are meant to be taken along with some type of counseling or therapy, so that you can learn coping mechanisms that will help you throughout your life. Pills can lessen our symptoms of anxiety/depression, but no one wants to have to stay on medication the rest of their life.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Amphetamine works for me long term with memantine


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

Isolta said:


> I absolutely agree. Medications are hit or miss and cannot be solely relied upon. When you put all of your faith into a pill to cure you and it doesn't work, you can start losing hope that anything is going to help with your anxiety or depression. Meds are meant to be taken along with some type of counseling or therapy, so that you can learn coping mechanisms that will help you throughout your life. Pills can lessen our symptoms of anxiety/depression, but no one wants to have to stay on medication the rest of their life.


I personally don't care about staying on it for the rest of my life.
I'm not sure about therapy either, but after starting medication I started hanging out more, got more friends, a girlfriend, so I learned a lot about life.
Even if I drop it, I'm not the same anymore

My shrink asked me if I wanted to do some therapy, but I said I was so fine I didn't find it necessary, it's up to you.
I don't really believe in psychology(I think it's still crawling as a science and most conclusions are pure speculation), but if you think it may help, go for it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cuauhtemoc said:


> I personally don't care about staying on it for the rest of my life.
> I'm not sure about therapy either, but after starting medication I started hanging out more, got more friends, a girlfriend, so I learned a lot about life.
> Even if I drop it, I'm not the same anymore
> 
> ...


You can do therapy yourself basicly amp didnt give me confidence it just counteracted my sa so i could expose myself wich then over time gave me confidence pretty much the same as therapy imo


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I did, I tried to slowly expose myself, with the symptoms controlled by the medication it was easy.
I still felt anxious the first time I gave a public speech after paxil, just a lot less, the second time almost no anxiety, and after that I can speak to anyone without a single drop of SA.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Cuauhtemoc said:


> Yeah, that's what I did, I tried to slowly expose myself, with the symptoms controlled by the medication it was easy.
> I still felt anxious the first time I gave a public speech after paxil, just a lot less, the second time almost no anxiety, and after that I can speak to anyone without a single drop of SA.


Yeah first few times on stims i also felt anxiety around others but it was a lack of confidence really over a few weeks i got really confident building confidence is crucial but for some ppl its only possible on meds


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

If you're talking about SSRI's then no, generally they don't work except for a small percentage of lucky people. 

MAOI's on the other hand, work in the majority of people, especially nardil.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

shy-one said:


> If you're talking about SSRI's then no, generally they don't work except for a small percentage of lucky people.
> 
> *MAOI's on the other hand, work in the majority of people, especially nardil*.


 Are there any studies that support this?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been on every anti-depressant under the Sun, and every single one has failed me. The only meds that ever did anything for me are the sedatives for sleep. That's it.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess I kind of lucked out cause the first and only SSRI i tried worked well for me, which is Lexapro. Been on it for about six years now. Of course, I don't feel like happy all the time or any euphoria, but it makes it much easier to manage my depression. I need to stay away from heavy drinking though cause that is usually what leads to a depressive episode for me.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

rockyraccoon said:


> I have been on every anti-depressant under the Sun, and every single one has failed me. The only meds that ever did anything for me are the sedatives for sleep. That's it.


Phenelzine, Moclobemide?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> Phenelzine, Moclobemide?


 Been on both. They both failed me and both gave me insomnia.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Drugs work, ....I went from not leaving my house to becoming a Communicative Support Psychologist with the National Health Service in the UK and I am also an Alcohol and Drugs Councillor with a nice pay and currently doing my Post Grad Studies in Clinical Psychology. Been on the same drugs for moons.

In a relationship, have my own car, my own flat, and most of all, .....a life!!!!

Don't give up, .....finding the right combination of drugs can take some time, ....and finding the right Psychiatrist can take years and it can become frustrating.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Hell yeah it works, but only if you gather confidence and social skills on them, otherwise forget it.


----------



## Ras2248 (Sep 8, 2011)

It works as well as you want it to. Just don't expect it to do everything for you, most of your SA work needs to be completed by yourself.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

i want to update this by saying i believe the medication is working for me. this week i made 4 sales calls (cold calls,walking into a business cold ) for my business. this was something i could never do before. also every night i have something on my calander, either toastmasters, music lesson, or something with friends. this is the first time i can think of this has ever happened. i dont feel a lot more confident but it has given me enough of a boost to try things i would have avoided. i am also in therapy with jon berent who has a popular self help program for SA


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

In my experience medication has never worked. I've tried every type. I would like to try Paxil again as it's the only one I couldn't stand the side effects from long enough.


----------

